

Carly Fiorina exploring 2016 presidential run - tonteldoos
http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/carly-fiorina-actively-explores-2016-presidential-run-but-faces-gop-critics/2014/11/25/b317b1a2-74b3-11e4-bd1b-03009bd3e984_story.html

======
arjunnarayan
I don't know how this is possible. By every metric, Carly Fiorina's term as
CEO of HP was an abject disaster. Over her 5 years at HP, their stock fell by
60% (benchmarked to the S&P 500 which fell 20% over that period... yes it was
a rough period, but 60% is crazy). She presided over the 2nd most bullshit
merger in the past decades and swallowed Compaq (nothing beats AOL Time Warner
for hubris and stupidity).

It's ridiculous that she has any standing whatsoever within the Republican
party, or any organization whatsoever. She is the poster child for making bad
decisions and destroying shareholder value.

------
carsongross
Oh please, oh please, oh please.

I thought McCain/Obama was the parabolic blow off top of presidential campaign
comedy, but a Hillary/Fiorina slugfest could set a new standard.

------
Involute
I'm always surprised by people who view the most powerful job on earth as an
entry-level political position. The hubris and/or naivete indicated by their
belief in their qualifications is enough to disqualify them from earning my
vote, however much I otherwise agree with their opinions.

~~~
norswap
But is an expert "politician" what we really need in office? It's true that
you need some political acumen and clout though. Anyway, we certainly don't
want Carly Fiorina there either.

------
olefoo
On the pro side:

This would make the campaign more entertaining, and if it came down to her and
Hilary; that would be a historic horse race of epic proportions.

On the con side:

This is someone who wrecked the two companies she was in charge of ( Lucent
and HP ) and who has a consistent history of being able to fail upwards.

My take:

If the republican party can't field a better candidate then they aren't going
to be holding the white house any time soon. Sarah Palin was a joke, but
Fiorina could be quite dangerous as someone who's good at acing the interview
but chokes when it's her turn to bat.

